# Where Can I Get "gio-2.0.so"  ?



## Amit Yaron (Jan 31, 2017)

To install 'cheese' I need that file with a version number >= 2.45.8, but the one I get from /usr/ports/devel/glib/devel20 is too old (2.44.1).


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 31, 2017)

devel/glib20 is at version 2.46.1 in both the head and quarterly branch of the ports tree. Your ports tree seems to be at least a year old based on the glib version you seem to have. What FreeBSD release are you on?

Are you trying to install the port multimedia/cheese or compile cheese directly from sources?


----------



## Amit Yaron (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm using 10.3, and trying to install the port.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 31, 2017)

You need to update ports tree
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 31, 2017)

Amit Yaron said:


> I'm using 10.3, and trying to install the port.


Is the ports tree up to date and the system fully upgraded?

Can you post the exact error message you get?


----------



## Amit Yaron (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks all. Just read about portsnap. 
Solved.


----------

